# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مهندسی مجدد و معکوس >  كمك در خصوص استفاده از فازر Peach

## arshia_

من قصد دارم با استفاده از فازر Peach آسيب پذيري هاي احتمالي نرم افزار ادوبي آكروبات رو پيدا كنم و يه ابزار براي اين كار طراحي و پياده سازي كنم
ولي تا حالا با اين فازر كار نكردم و متاسفانه منابع زيادي در اين خصوص ندارم
كسي از دوستان مي تونه در اين خصوص راهنمايي كنه؟
اگر فازر ديگه اي هم باشه مشكلي نيست
مقاله يا كتاب در اين خصوص هم باشه حتما مفيده

----------


## arshia_

دوستان عزيز حتي در مورد روشهاي جعبه سياه و سفيد هم باشه مفيده. كسي كار نكرده؟

----------


## hejabi

> دوستان عزيز حتي در مورد روشهاي جعبه سياه و سفيد هم باشه مفيده. كسي كار نكرده؟




سلام
کسی هست در این مورد راهنمایی کنه
چون منم بهش خیلی احتیاج دارم

----------


## Felony

احتمالا کاربر hejabi با یک پست و با توجه به اینکه تقریبا 2 ماهی از سوالشون میگذره این پست رو ببینید ، ولی برای آیندگان :

اگر به دنبال منبع هستید کتاب Fuzzing Brute force Vulnerabilities در حال حاظر بهترین و یک جورایی تنها کتاب در مورد فازینگ هست .

----------


## arshia_

ممنون دوست عزيز من اون كتاب رو دارم
بيشتر به صورت تئوري در اين خصوص بحث كرده
من نياز به  راهنمايي به صورت كار عملي دارم

----------


## Nima NT

www.corlan.be
با ضدفیلتر وارد سایت بشید به حمدالله ایران تحریم هستش !!!
اونجا سوالتون رو مطرح کنید زودتر به نتیجه میرسید

----------

